# Angelfish breeding question



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

In time, I want to breed Angelfish. Question is this: the tank I'll be putting them in has platys as well as cory cats. Will either of these have a strong tendancy of eating the angelfish's eggs? I know it's possible, but how likely is it? Should I start looking at another tank to accommodate both? Input appreciated, thanks!


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

more likely the angels will eat their own eggs.

Get in touch with SueM, she is the resident expert.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I know the parents will likely eat the eggs, just want to know if the other fish will as well. Would like to minimize the risk as much as possible.
Will contact SueM, thanks!


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

I've got a website link stashed somewhere. I'll dig it up when I get home and post it here. Has lots of good info that would be of help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Cories can be sneaky egg eaters I believe. But good Angel parents may be able to defend their eggs well....it helps to have them in a tank by themselves though, if you can.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You're looking at some real headaches if you wanna try to spawn angels in a tank with other fish. Platies can be a problem, but corys will definitely be a problem. The Angels can fend these other fish off from the eggs, but this will make them nuts and more prone to eating them.
If you really want to grow angels, then get another tank for the platies and corys. Any fish in with the angels need to be of the completely inoffensive type. yes, corys are generally included in that category, but look at the way they feed, and it's plain that they can't be trusted around a clump of eggs.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, and SueM gave a lot of great info in her reply as well. Cories are fed eggs to encourage them to breed, so keeping cories with them is a huge no-no. I think I'm going to move the platys down to my 10 gallon, put the corys in the other 55, and keep ONLY the angels in this tank.

As always, I appreciate all the info you guys have given!


----------

